# 2 for 1



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

anybody ever heard of using two fishfinders on one transducer?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, but not at the same time.
A switch is used to change from one unit to the other

http://www.amazon.com/Humminbird-US2-Fish-finder-Switch/dp/B000G62EM0


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

ew, not cheap for a switch. i have a humminbird and eagle. i imagine it only works with humminbirds


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Charlie,

I think that switch may be more for using 2 different transducers than for using 2 different dept sounders.

At least that is how I used one of them.

Frank_S

PS You aren't from Boynton Beach are you?
F


----------

